
You May Soon Be Able to Log into Windows 10 Using a Google Account - auslander
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/google/you-may-soon-be-able-to-log-into-windows-10-using-a-google-account/
======
LinuxBender
This would be super handy if I wanted to allow Google personnel or law
enforcement to log into my machine with valid credentials. That is a clever
way to bypass disk encryption on running machines.

~~~
ddingus
Crazy!

And Google has password collection all over the place. Admittedly, I use it
for basic things I do not want to be hassled about. Now I wonder how many of
the "no, do not save" ones are actually saved!

